# Search filters for ASX 200 stocks



## Izabarack (24 August 2014)

I want to filter the ASX200 list by a couple of criteria, like Dividend over 4.5, PE between 11 and 14, and price.   Apart from going through the Weekend Australian with a ruler and a biro, any thoughts on maybe doing it online?

Iza


----------



## SuperGlue (24 August 2014)

AFR Share table link below will save you time & biro.
Just use Excel to sort what ever you want.

Hope this helps.

http://www.afr.com/share_tables/#weekly_tables


----------



## Izabarack (24 August 2014)

SuperGlue said:


> Just use Excel to sort what ever you want.




I am away to play.   Thank you for the pointer.

Iza


----------



## Izabarack (26 August 2014)

SuperGlue said:


> AFR Share table link below will save you time & biro.




Has worked well for what I wanted.   Double thanks.

Iza


----------

